
Free VBA developer tools in 2019 - fzumstein
https://www.xltrail.com/blog/developer-tools-for-microsoft-excel
======
tonteldoos
The version control section is gold!

I researched this extensively some time ago, and couldn't find a viable
solution, other than using rubberduck to export/import, and manually place
those sections under version control.

The aim was to assist a less technical person to get their VBA work under
revision control, and the whole approach was just asking for trouble.

